# Photoshop Pfeile tutorial?



## Chnobli (11. November 2007)

Hallo! Ich suche ein tutorial um mit photoshop pfeile zu erstellen? 
Hat da jmd was? 

Sollte in etwa so aussehen:
http://paradox.pytalhost.com/images/cpnew/zw3.jpg


----------



## Alexander Groß (11. November 2007)

Linienenzeichner aktivieren
Oben in der Leiste die erste Option "Formebenen" aktivieren weiter rechts ist ein kleiner unscheinbarer PFeil "Geometrieoptionen" dort kann man die Pfeilspitzen aktivieren.

Nun den Pfeil mit großer Pixelzahl bei "Stärke" aufziehen.

Mit dem Direktauswahlwerkzeug kann man danach noch einzelne Punkte anfassen und verschieben.

Jetzt Strg+T und  Rechtsklick

Im Popupmenü "verkrümmen" wählen und den Pfeil nach Lust und Laune verbiegen.

Zum Schluß moch einen Ebenenstil draufpacken.


Alex


----------



## Chnobli (12. November 2007)

super vielen dank!


----------

